# I'm from Canada and I sent sample to wayfair and here are the results



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

Hello,

I'm from Canada and decided to use wayfair to do my soil analysis. They sent me permit to send soil to US and even though their website is complicated their support is top notch. Here are my results.

Question:
Sodium and potassium is really high what do you guys suggest I use to bring that up?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Mok You mean low...
I gave you sources for more elaborated ferts. Buy a 0-0-40 or in this range, if you want rapid K adjustment. Don't do it now, but better in spring for winter recovery. I am not aware of low sodium being a major drawback. High sodium is much more serious.
https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/5-0-41%20Mini%20Nutri-K%20100%20Methydure%20SOP%20%28F245189%29%20Can%20E%20Rev1701.pdf
And I would follow with:
https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/14-0-19%20Mini%20w%20GreenTRX%20Ca%20%28F248661%29%20E_Rev1709.pdf
Before summer heat and after summer heat. 2 apps
After you can return to 'normal' fert program.


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

Thanks I did mean low hehe. I ordered potassium sulfate and it's coming tomorrow. I'll try what report suggests unless anyone posts a compelling reason not to. We still have some time.

I looked at those links and I don't know if their easy to find? Ideally I'd like something cheap that I can drive out and get or something that I could order online and get it next day..

Also I've read and heard low NA problems are not as bad as high NA results. I'll leave that out also



Babameca said:


> @Mok You mean low...
> I gave you sources for more elaborated ferts. Buy a 0-0-40 or in this range, if you want rapid K adjustment. Don't do it now, but better in spring for winter recovery. I am not aware of low sodium being a major drawback. High sodium is much more serious.
> https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/5-0-41%20Mini%20Nutri-K%20100%20Methydure%20SOP%20%28F245189%29%20Can%20E%20Rev1701.pdf
> And I would follow with:
> ...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Mok Both those products are fine prills, that will give you great consistency and ARE at driving distance. The place is in Sherrington, just by the US border on HY15.


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

Oh cool. I thought you were just linking them but if I went there personally to get it or purchase from them it wouldn't be to regular consumers!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Mok ojcompagnie.com 
Give them a call and go pick up what you need. Their stock is extensive. They supply almost all golf courses in Quebec up to Ottawa (every day).


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

Thanks man. You said they sold humate right?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Other than potassium, you're in good shape. At 36 ppm of K, you are quite low and it is going to take a couple of years to get this up. Don't rush it as you don't want to create detrimental soil imbalances. For every 1#/M of K2O, your levels could raise by as much as 18 ppm. Ideally, you will want K levels > 110 ppm---I'd suggest +200 ish ppm for your CEC. To supply the amount of K that the TTTF and KBG needs and to build the reserve, you can apply 3#/M of SOP monthly. Do not do this for more than 7-8 applications before testing again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The only thing odd to me with this analysis is the 13% organic matter.

What was your sampling depth?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Mok said:


> Thanks man. You said they sold humate right?


They do, but in a liquid mix as an amendment. For more price conscious source, I would recommend you
https://www.agsolcanada.com/e-store/humates
They ship around Canada.


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

Perfecto thanks!!


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

I hate to complain but for 5kg of truehume 80p shipping was 52$ that's crazy I decided not to get it I'll continue to look around and get something in the spring


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> The only thing odd to me with this analysis is the 13% organic matter.
> 
> What was your sampling depth?


Hey sorry I didn't see that other people responded to this thread. I have clay and I took samples from 2"-6"


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Other than potassium, you're in good shape. At 36 ppm of K, you are quite low and it is going to take a couple of years to get this up. Don't rush it as you don't want to create detrimental soil imbalances. For every 1#/M of K2O, your levels could raise by as much as 18 ppm. Ideally, you will want K levels > 110 ppm---I'd suggest +200 ish ppm for your CEC. To supply the amount of K that the TTTF and KBG needs and to build the reserve, you can apply 3#/M of SOP monthly. Do not do this for more than 7-8 applications before testing again.


Thanks this is the type of concrete information that I was looking for! What do you mean by 1# or 3#? do you mean 1 lb or 3 lb? Also 1#/M means 1 lb per meter? Can you convert that to feet please? I usually calculate in lb/1000 sq ft.
Also do you mean do 7-8 applications then do another test?
I dropped 1 lb potassium sulfate today. It is actually not as soluble as ammonium sulfate so I did learn a few things today!

PS
If by M you mean meters squared and I did the calculations correctly then for 1000 sq ft I'd need 92.2 lbs of K2O. Potassium sulfate is 30$ for 5kg so it would cost me 553$!!! I must be wrong...

Thanks @Ridgerunner !!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

M=1000 and we use it to mean 1000sqft.

Apply 2lb of SOP/ksqft Or around 10g/sqm

13% of OM is high.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

M (Roman numeral for 1000) is used to represent 1000 square feet.
I use # (alternatively) to represent pound (lb),
SOP is 50% K2O so two pounds of SOP product will result in an application of 1 lb of K2O.
If you apply 3 lbs of SOP product, that will result in applying 1.5 lbs of K2O.
Although the rule of thumb is to not apply more than 1 lb of any nutrient per thousand square feet in a month period, I'm suggesting a slightly larger application to speed up K (potassium) reserve building at a rate that still shouldn't create any issues.
That help? If not, just ask and I'll be happy to clarify.
g-man beat me to the button 



> Also do you mean do 7-8 applications then do another test?


Yes, you can do less, but don't do more until you test again.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Mok said:


> I hate to complain but for 5kg of truehume 80p shipping was 52$ that's crazy I decided not to get it I'll continue to look around and get something in the spring


This is why I call them. Shipping for 5 kg is 25CAN. Get the granular (G). 1 kg is for 1 acre. I spray 60g Humic, 40g Kelp over 6000sqf 4-5 times per season. I don't know why you go for 5kg...Except if you want for few generations.
Here:
Sonja Cosic
Customer Support Manager
Agriculture Solutions Inc.
Office: 855-247-6548 ext. 5


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

I don't understand how come their website says one thing and calling them is another. I don't get how businesses conduct themselves with double standards like that. I am ordering for me and a friend and it was just a little more for 5kg


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Mok You can also check out Kelp4Less, located in the US. They ship to Canada - I think it was like $15 for 2lbs of their Extreme Blend which contains Humic, Fulvic, Kelp and amino acids.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I've never seen OM that high. I thought 6 was a good number. I wonder if it is contributing to a soggy soil or is there an organic layer? Would it be beneficial to spray molasses to lower that number? I'll let g-man and ridgerunner determine that. I am curious as to their thoughts though.


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

If I look at the graphic that they sent I am just above optimum I'll take the win!



Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I've never seen OM that high. I thought 6 was a good number. I wonder if it is contributing to a soggy soil or is there an organic layer? Would it be beneficial to spray molasses to lower that number? I'll let g-man and ridgerunner determine that. I am curious as to their thoughts though.


----------

